# BWLD - Buffalo Wild Wings listed on NASDAQ



## shulink (4 January 2011)

BWLD Stock Analysis
BWLD - Sector: Services, Industry: Restaurants.
BWLD gain 3.49% on 01/03/11.
BWLD is trading in the range of $43.70 - $49.49 in the past 30 days.
Average True Range (Atr) is bullish for BWLD.
Commodity Channel Index (CCI) is bullish for BWLD.
BWLD formed a Bullish Macd Crossover signal.
Money Flow Index (MFI) is bullish and moving up for BWLD.
BWLD formed a bullish Price & Exponential Moving Average Crossover signal.
BWLD formed a bullish Price & Simple Moving Average Crossover signal.
The 10-day simple moving average is bearish and moving down for BWLD.
Average volume increase over 10% for BWLD.
Stock performance base on day of week in the past 90 days.
Monday: 3.74%
Tuesday: -10.19%
Wednesday: -5.17%
Thursday: 4.17%
Friday: -0.45%
Dojispace rating on the stock:Bullish


----------



## Buckfont (4 January 2011)

*Re: BWLD - Buffalo Wild Wings listed on NASDAQ.*



shulink said:


> BWLD Stock Analysis
> BWLD - Sector: Services, Industry: Restaurants.
> BWLD gain 3.49% on 01/03/11.
> BWLD is trading in the range of $43.70 - $49.49 in the past 30 days.
> ...




I might be off the beam here but I thought this is AUSSIE STOCK FORUMS.

Seems to be a bit immaterial. Nice attempt at a spruik though


----------

